# رحلة الى مدينة مادبا - الاردن



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب معكم دائما اخواني و اخواتي في منتديات الكنيسة العربية

أردت اخذكم في رحلة رائعة الى مدينة مادبا !! و تعريفكم بأهم أثارها المسيحية

أتمنى ان يكون هذا القسم المخصص لذلك..واذا اخطأت فأتمنى نقله الى القسم الصحيح











نصب تذكاري موجود على الطريق المؤدية الى مقام النبي موسى - جبل نيبو










كتابة يونانية تعود لعام 762م و بطريقة الفسيفساء الرائعة










صورة فسيفسائية رائعة










صورة لبقايا الكتدرائية البيزنطية والتي تقع الى الجانب الجنوبي من كنيسة اللاتين










رموز الانجيلين الاربعة تزين الشباك وفي المنتصف صورة يسوع ومريم وفي الاعلي اية من الانجيل المقدس " بدء بشارة يسوع المسيح ..هنذا ارسل رسولي قدامك" في اشارة الى القديس يوحنا المعمدان










صورة من كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان مقطوع الرأس










واجهة كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان مقطوع الرأس










صورة من داخل كنيسة النبي موسى بجبل نيبو و يظهر مكان للعماد و جداريات و ارضيات فسيفسائية










ارضية فسيفسائية داخل كنيسة النبي موسى - جبل نيبو










صليب فسيفسائي داخل كنيسة النبي موسى - جبل نيبو










الحية النحاسية التي علقها النبي موسى في البرية










مجسم يظهر الموقع الاثري في جبل نيبو










صورة لكنيسة القديس جاورجيوس










شباك من الزجاج الفسيفسائي حسب الفن القوطي










واجهة كنيسة النبي موسى - جبل نيبو





يتبع !!!
*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*



*

*صورة لجبل نيبو و تظهر كنيسة النبي موسى*





*



*

*ارضية فسيفسائية*





*



*

*الطريق المؤدية الى جبل نيبو*





*



*

*صورة المسيح الحي على النمط البيزنطي في كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس*





*



*

*صورة من داخل كنيسة العذراء الأثرية*





*



*

*صورة من داخل كنيسة النبي موسى*





*



*

*صورة من داخل متحف أثار مادبا*





*



*

*صليب من الزجاج في كنيسة النبي موسى*





*



*

*صورة لكنيسة مهدمة بقرية أم الرصاص*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*



*

*صورة لكنيسة الروم الارثوذوكس*





*



*

*الطريق الروماني القديم و المسمى بالطريق الملوكي*





*



*

*صورة فسيفسائية لسيدة البحار*





*



*

*المنتزه الأثري في مادبا*





*



*
​*مدرسة الفسيفساء في مادبا والتي اصبحت اعتباراً من 2008 كلية جامعية وتقع خلف المتنزه الاثري وتتبع لدائرة الآثار العامة والتي تدرس فن تصميم وتشكيل اللوحات الفسيفسائية*






*



*

*المنسف*





*



*

*كنسية النبي موسى*





*



*

*صورة أثرية قديمة لكنيسة الرسل*





*



*

*صورة لمادبا تعود الى سنة 1902*





*



*

*جرسية كنيسة القديس يوحنا مغطاة بالثلج*





*



*

*كنيسة الروح القدس*





*



*

*ذخائر القديسة تريزا اثناء زيارتها لمادبا*





*



*

*بابا الاقباط وبابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسيه الأعظم رئيس مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط البابا شنودة الثالث يضع حجر الاساس لدير القديس انطونيوس الكبير في مدينة مادبا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااو 

مدينه فى قمه الجمال 

رااااااااااااائعه جدا 

ميرررررررسى على الصور 

والرحله الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*



*

*الخارطة المقدسة*





*



*

*عصا موسى على هيئة صليب في جبل نيبو*





*



*

*فسيفساء حديثة نسبياً قائمة فوق الباب الرئيسي لكنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان للآتين في مادبا وتمثل اللوحة الفسفسائية رأس القديس يوحنا المقطوع موضوعاً على طبق والطبق يسبح في مياه البحر الميت بين ضفتين الاولى على الشمال وتقبع على احدى تلالها قلعة مكاور حيث قطع رأس القديس والثانية على اليمين وتقبع على احدى تلالها صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح وحول اللوحة واسفلها كتب عدة جمل منها " مادبا محبة المسيح" وهي اصلا جملة مقتبسة من احدى اللوحات البيزنطية الفسيفسائة القديمة*





*الى هنا انتهت رحلتنا...*
*اشكركم و ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعاً*


*الراهب الأردني*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

​


kokoman قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> مدينه فى قمه الجمال
> 
> ...





*اشكرك اخي الغالي Kokoman و ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور روووووووعه ورحله جميله ميرررسى كتيييير وربنا يعوض تعبك ​*


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



صور روووووووعه ورحله جميله ميرررسى كتيييير وربنا يعوض تعبك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




أشكرك أختي الغالية Dona و نورتي الموضوع
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع وقيم جدا
والاماكن فى منته الروعه والجمال بجد
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## Rosetta (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله على الصور الجميلة دي...
مادبا هي من اجمل محافظات الاردن.. و تزخر كثيرا بالتاريخ المسيحي..
مرسي ليك اخي الراهب و خصوصا على صورة المنسف الاردني... يممممممم*


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*swety koky girl شكرا ليكي

**red rose88 تفضلي انا بعزمك على منسف !! *


----------



## صوت الرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

واااااااااااااو  صور روعة ... 
شايفين كيف مدينتي حلوة ؟
بجد عزيزي الراهب الأردني موضوعك رائع
و تجميع الصور فيه و الشرح أروع
قمت بحفظ الموضوع على جهازي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*


صوت الرب قال:



			واااااااااااااو  صور روعة ... 
شايفين كيف مدينتي حلوة ؟
بجد عزيزي الراهب الأردني موضوعك رائع
و تجميع الصور فيه و الشرح أروع
قمت بحفظ الموضوع على جهازي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



عزيزي و صديقي و اخي صوت الرب
مرورك على موضوعي الصغير يعتبر شرف عظيم لي...
اشكرك من كل قلبي و ربنا يباركك و ينور طريقك !!
*


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

